# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Ẩm thực đuông dừa bến tre.

## vvt1986

Chào các bác!!!

Nhà em chuyên cung cấp Đuông dừa chất lượng - nguồn gốc từ Bến Tre: nơi được mệnh danh là gốc sản sinh ra rất nhiều Đuông dừa thương phẩm.

- Đặc biệt, đáp ứng được nhu cầu cần Đuông với số lượng lớn, ổn định & lâu dài đối với các khách hàng tiềm năng như: khách sạn - quán ăn - nhà hàng. 
Nhận ký hợp đồng cung cấp đuông dừa dài hạn cho nhà hàng, quán ăn, bỏ mối phân phối… 

- Vấn đề chăm sóc - nuôi dưỡng tuổi thọ Đuông: khách hàng sẽ được hướng dẫn tận tình - chu đáo. 
Các bác nào quan tâm tới hay có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với em nhé, để được giá tốt nhất.
Liên hệ: 0909752030,( A. Tuấn)
15X CX 30/4.P25.Q.BÌNH THẠNH- TPHCM

Hãy liên hệ với mình để có được những chú đuông to tròn béo ú nhé
+Đối với cá nhân khi mua là 8.000 VND / 1 con

+Đối với nhà hàng, quán ăn các bạn hãy CALL để có được giá tốt nhất
+ Đối với khách hàng mua về bán lại hãy CALL để có được giá tốt nhất

Web : http://agriviet.com

----------


## onapthanh

Vấn đề chăm sóc - nuôi dưỡng tuổi thọ Đuông: khách hàng sẽ được hướng dẫn tận tình - chu đáo. 
Các bác nào quan tâm tới hay có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với em nhé, để được giá tốt nhất

----------

